# Just Got Back From Los Angeles Shelter



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yesterday I received an email from Mary Palmer. A Los Angeles shelter had contacted her with regards to a Maltese who had been dropped off. She was hit by a car, and left at the shelter by her original owner, who did not want to pay for a vet.

I drove to North Hollywood this morning, to pick her up. I had to walk a while, from point A to point B. Seeing all the dogs in the cages, tails wagging, sad eyes, and nonstop barking. I suddenly felt panicked. I felt as though I wasn't really there, like I was watching myself. I hurried to the room, to check out the little Maltese. I was alone in the room, while waiting. I could still hear the barking. I suddenly started bawling. I was so upset, wondering how could the human race let things get so out of hand. So out of control.

I said good-bye to one, and whispered "I love you". This is a "high kill" shelter, so that was probably the last time he will ever hear those words.

I was also upset, that the Maltese was adopted to a private party, just minutes before I arrived. I hope they give this little one the medical attention she needs. The shelter told me she was not up for private adoption, and could only be surrendered to a rescue at this time. So I don't know what happened there.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I know what you mean, I get emotionally upset every time I visit a shelter. Sure hope the maltese ends up in a loving home




Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I know what you mean, I get emotionally upset every time I visit a shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always been upsetting for me. But I have never "panicked" before. It was a weird feeling.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I volunteer at my animal shelter , and sometimes it could make you weep . I do find the animals going to their new homes makes up for it though . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I went to our Animal Control shelter here once - not the SPCA, but the "bad" one that captures the strays or takes the ones dumped off in a drop box during the night, holds them and kills them in five days if they aren't claimed.

I went with a co-worker to drop off cans for a Paws to Recycle fundraiser they were having. They had a drop off outside and we said we wouldn't even go in. 

Of course I did. I saw and fell in love with my Siamese Sarah with her amputated tail and took her home four days later. I couldn't get her cross-eyed face out of my mind. Her owners had abused her, then left her behind when they moved.

I also couldn't get out of my mind the ones I left behind the day I went to pick her up. The director said Sarah was one of the lucky ones who got adopted. They laughed at me when I offered vet and personal references and expected a to be screened. They told me although they require a 24 hour waiting period before taking an animal home, most are returned within the 48 hour time frame to get the adoption fee back.

This place doesn't have the wonderful volunteers that private rescue groups or the SPCA has, only people fullfilling communtiy service sentences who clean cages and kennels. Probably not many "I love you's" heard before the end there, either.

Thank God I was able to save just one. This special one.

[attachment=20583:attachment]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Too many people get pets these days thinking they're so cute and it will be an easy job to take care of them-when they realize it's too much work, they get rid of them. It's a very sad/cruel world we live in where people dump off and abuse these beautiful babies! Sounds like you had almost an out of body experience. I'm sure I would have panicked too-you just want to take them all home-but there's just too many


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I went to our Animal Control shelter here once - not the SPCA, but the "bad" one that captures the strays or takes the ones dumped off in a drop box during the night, holds them and kills them in five days if they aren't claimed.
> 
> I went with a co-worker to drop off cans for a Paws to Recycle fundraiser they were having. They had a drop off outside and we said we wouldn't even go in.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about them all day long. I just wish there was more I could do. 

I would have taken home the little cross-eyed girl too


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Debbie, you are an angel.



*Aunty Debbie, ummmm wittle Billy habs no eyes, so cross eyes would be a double bonus. ~Sassy*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Debbie, I'm so sorry you went thru that today. You are one in a million! I hope God richly blesses you.









Our local shelters are 'no kill' shelters and are full of beautiful kittys and dogs--mostly lab pit mixes. I look often for a small dog and never see them here. I have a neighbor who does foster and every one of the dogs she has had are very large. I just could never have a large dog after having Frosty.

I hope the little Malt who you went to pick up is alright and in a good home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Debbie... what an awful experience.







I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Yes, it is indeed a terrible, terrible thing that we treat animals this way in what is supposed to be a civilized country.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, how sad.














It never ends, does it? I wish the people who talk about wanting to breed 'for the experience' or 'just once' would go to the shelters and see all of the unwanted dogs and cats and adopt instead. A pipe dream, I know.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

You do so much already! Its hard not being able to save all of them.

I donate supplies to our local Humane Society- but they know me there and know I won't go inside. I can't. I break down and cry every single time, I want to take them all home and show each animal what love means. 

I have my one rescue dog, and donate food, supplies and money to as many no kill shelters as I can- but it is never enough.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for listening to me babble. I don't know what's gotten into me. I had a terrible night. I actually had a nightmare. I was on a raft, in the middle of the ocean. There were hundreds of huge dogs swimming towards me. They were barking, but in my dream I could understand them. I was crying and screaming at them to go away. I told them there was no room on the raft. I woke up with such a sick feeling.

I'm much better now. First thing this morning I contacted the shelter. They assured me they are doing everything possible to comply with a no kill policy. As of late 2006, they started the "New Hope" program. This allows them to contact all registered Rescue Groups, via email, to take dogs in. They forwarded the stats to me. It's looking good. The dogs now stay at the shelter, as long as space is available. With Rescues picking up several of the dogs, this allows more space, and allows more time for the dogs to be adopted. They are aggressively going after spay/neuter. It is the hope, for the future, to rid Los Angeles of kill shelters, once and for all.

Thanks again, for listening. And thank you Linda for the very special E-Card


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Deb, you are one in a million. I wish I was more like you. heck, I started crying just visualizing where you were. I can't watch the commercials on tv about dogs in shelters...even though I did see a commercial for Pedigree where they did show a dog being adopted instead of behind bars. Since Paris has come into my life and filled it with such unconditional love, I can't for the life of me understand why people treat animals like they do. Thank you for all you do for these precious babies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Thanks for listening to me babble. I don't know what's gotten into me. I had a terrible night. I actually had a nightmare. I was on a raft, in the middle of the ocean. There were hundreds of huge dogs swimming towards me. They were barking, but in my dream I could understand them. I was crying and screaming at them to go away. I told them there was no room on the raft. I woke up with such a sick feeling.
> 
> I'm much better now. First thing this morning I contacted the shelter. They assured me they are doing everything possible to comply with a no kill policy. As of late 2006, they started the "New Hope" program. This allows them to contact all registered Rescue Groups, via email, to take dogs in. They forwarded the stats to me. It's looking good. The dogs now stay at the shelter, as long as space is available. With Rescues picking up several of the dogs, this allows more space, and allows more time for the dogs to be adopted. They are aggressively going after spay/neuter. It is the hope, for the future, to rid Los Angeles of kill shelters, once and for all.
> 
> ...


Can you get them to notify you from on when a Maltese is turned in or picked up? That's how it works with the Siamese Cat Rescue I used to be invloved with. They would contact the appropriate breed rescue group whenever one came in and hold it until the local rescue person assigned as the shelter contact went in and evaluated it, i.e. made sure it was the breed described, how adoptable, etc. That way you don't have to worry about one slipping through the cracks at a kill shelter.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=353574
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've been working on this all morning. I just can't let it go. I needed to get to the bottom of what went wrong in picking up the little Maltese. We are on their contact list, that's how Mary was contacted about this one. Come to find out we need to register as a 501©3 organization with the County of Los Angeles. This will put us on the "Registered" list. Once registered, with the county, they will hold a dog for up to 24-hours for a Rescue Organization.

I've forwarded all of the info to Mary Palmer. I not only want to get the little Maltese's out as soon as possible, I want to make room for other doggies at the shelter. Once they run low on space, they start euthanizing the dogs who have been there the longest.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for all of the good work you've been doing. These precious babies need us, and we need them. I wish we could give everyone of the shelter dogs a good and loving home.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=353170
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Debbie,



I just posted a new thread that we may have found a home for Chance... and I want you to know that we are ALWAYS available to take some of your overload... It would usually be difficult to make the trip during the week but I have no problem making the drive between Friday evening and Sunday to take some of your load... if it would help you in situations like this.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=353176
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve ~ Did I ever tell you that YOU and PEG ROCK


----------

